# NIP BOWL



## Twig Man (Jun 26, 2014)

This is a bowl that I made from a chunk of Norfolk Island Pine .The wood was supplied by APB Custom woods

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2014)

That is cool with the ingrown knot left!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 26, 2014)

That thing looks awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 26, 2014)

Too cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2014)

John - Thats incredible. Ive seen turners not get that smooth on the interior curves. Outstanding !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 26, 2014)

It came with much sanding and then more sanding

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GARRYSWF (Jun 27, 2014)

Kudos to you John, you did a fantastic job. Just how did you do it, i am not a lathe guy so it just boggles my mind how something like that is done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 27, 2014)

I use a variety of tools. A very sharp chisel its an old addis. A denker shaver, a burred power disc, and then 60 through 320 sanding by hand. That is the most time consuming part. This piece took a week of constant hand sanding. You can use small dremel flap sander but on this end grain its almost futile. On bowls that arent end grain I use an adze and all the other tools mentioned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 27, 2014)

True work of an artisan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 27, 2014)

It sure is a dandy.


----------

